
NASA finds a planer where people thoroughly mind their own business - nitin_flanker
http://www.fakingnews.firstpost.com/2015/10/nasa-finds-a-planet-where-people-mind-their-own-business-and-dont-compare-their-children-with-sharmajis-son/
======
DrScump
Editor: title should say "planet", not "planer"

~~~
nitin_flanker
Sorry for the mistake!

~~~
DrScump
titles can be edited within a certain timeframe; did you try?

~~~
nitin_flanker
The option was not there. I submitted this post yesterday. It's like more than
20 hours now!

